# OLCC - best area to request?



## lamb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sending family members to OLCC in May.  What section is best to request?  They would most enjoy proximity to pools.  They are not golfers.  One couple in their late 20's/early 30's without children.  Newer rooms are preferred.  I appreciate any advice.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 9, 2006)

lamb said:
			
		

> I'm sending family members to OLCC in May.  What section is best to request?  They would most enjoy proximity to pools.  They are not golfers.  One couple in their late 20's/early 30's without children.  Newer rooms are preferred.  I appreciate any advice.



Which section best to request totally depends on the interests of the vacationer.

If you want alot of activities very close to your unit....then you would like staying in the West Village close to the clubhouse.  It is a absolute bee hive of activity.   Olympic pool complex, lake activities, movie theater, arcade, etc.

If you want festive but lower key with a really nice pool complex and outdoor lite fare restaurant.....then you would like staying in the North Village.

If you want peaceful and quiet......then the East Village which is nestled in one of our golf courses, combined with a very nice clubhouse and restaurant.....and a smaller more quiet pool would be a good spot.

The interior of OL's units are never older than 6 years.  We refurbish the soft goods and paint inside our units on a very aggressive schedule.

As far as requests go.....they are handled in this order:

1.  owner
2.  exchanger
3.  referral/rental


The exception is the brand new River Island units.  Those can only be requested by the owners of those units.


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2006)

What size unit?

Requests typically are not honored for exchangers, although there have been varying reports on that.  Some say requests are honored at check-in and some say they aren't.

There have been many threads discussing OL's policy in this regard, and it is still unclear what it is.  I contacted them myself and the head mucky-muck was going to get back to me, to clear this  up, and he never did.

Even if you request an area, say because of pools, you could still be a long way from a pool, more than a casual walk.  The East Village only has one pool and one hot tub and it is a long way, approximately 4-6 blocks, from the other end of the East Village to it.  Similar in the North Village and the West Village.

There has been no method posted to assure that you get a recently updated unit.  Some like what they get and some are really upset.

In our case I have made requests by phone or email prior to arriving and have never been given what we requested.  The last time when I requested in advance they told me to make that request at check-in.  At check-in, which was very hectic with quite a few folks that had been overbooked into OL because of hurricane cancellations elsewhere, I was told once a unit is assigned that is the end of it.  

All that said, we have never gotten a bad unit at OL.  We just have never figured out a way to get located where we want.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 9, 2006)

The suggestions of Timetraveler and JLB should be helpful.  Given the age of your group and no children, I think the West Village might be preferred due to the Olympic-size pool and the activities at the lake.  The West area is the oldest area of the three sections but the Tennis Villas (in the West Village) are about 7 or 8 years old (I think they were built in 1997/1998) and are close to the pool.  As a comparison, the North Village is about 6 years old (I think these were built 1999/2000) and the oldest units in the East Village around 4 years old (built around 2001/2002).  These should be roughly correct within a year.  JLB has posted some interesting information on this site with more accurate date information.  Like JLB, I've stayed in all units (including the studios in the clubhouse) and I have yet to have a bad unit.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 9, 2006)

you have the dates correct Gary.   You get a sticker today!


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2006)

Another relatively newer area in the oldest West Village is Southern Magnolia Court.  We've never stayed there, because there are no 3-bedroom units there, but I like the looks of it.

First, it is newer.  Then, it is convenient, the first street in the main entrance.  It is fairly close to the West Clubhouse, beach, Olympic pool, etc.  But most importantly, it has it's own pool and hot tub, and relatively few people go to use that pool plex.


----------



## lawgs (Feb 10, 2006)

timetraveler

with respect to river island, you say only owners of those units can get that area....

question

will  week(s) they own in other sections and which they have used to  exchange into  OLCC  get them preference for the river island section ( knowing of course this would all depend upon availability ) ?

this would be sorta like "grandfathering" the weeks you already own with a purchase in the new phase?


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> timetraveler
> 
> with respect to river island, you say only owners of those units can get that area....
> 
> ...



With regards to being an existing owner and adding a new purchase of a River Island week....you would be able to exchange your deeded River Island week for a different week back into River Island.   As far as your existing weeks in other sections, my understanding is that you will NOT be able to use those weeks to get into River Island.

Now....with any responsible corp/company....I know this policy will be reviewed with time...and possibly change to allow owners that own both River Island units and other village units to use those weeks to exchange into River Island too.  But until TPTB can have some time to see how River Island occupancy goes....I expect current policy to stay as it is.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 10, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> With regards to being an existing owner and adding a new purchase of a River Island week....you would be able to exchange your deeded River Island week for a different week back into River Island.   As far as your existing weeks in other sections, my understanding is that you will NOT be able to use those weeks to get into River Island.
> 
> Now....with any responsible corp/company....I know this policy will be reviewed with time...and possibly change to allow owners that own both River Island units and other village units to use those weeks to exchange into River Island too.  But until TPTB can have some time to see how River Island occupancy goes....I expect current policy to stay as it is.


Vickie;

That is not my understanding.  True, only River Island owners can request units in River Island and OLCC will not allow the upgrading an owner's unit from one section to the River Island but they will let River Island owners who own in other sections to exchange those units into River Island.  I specifically asked this question when given the presentation on River Island.  I think they did this to encourage owners to purchase into River Island as an additional week and it provides some addition incentive to do so as their other weeks could be exchanged into River Island.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 10, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> With regards to being an existing owner and adding a new purchase of a River Island week....you would be able to exchange your deeded River Island week for a different week back into River Island.   As far as your existing weeks in other sections, my understanding is that you will NOT be able to use those weeks to get into River Island.
> 
> Now....with any responsible corp/company....I know this policy will be reviewed with time...and possibly change to allow owners that own both River Island units and other village units to use those weeks to exchange into River Island too.  But until TPTB can have some time to see how River Island occupancy goes....I expect current policy to stay as it is.


Even if only one River Island owner deposited their River Island week, wouldn't that cause things to be out of balance?
If nobody could take that unit, and all others were full... Well that would mean the deposited week is useless.

With that said, I know very little about the exchange game, but that just seems to be the law of mathematics.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Vickie;
> 
> That is not my understanding.  True, only River Island owners can request units in River Island and OLCC will not allow the upgrading an owner's unit from one section to the River Island but they will let River Island owners who own in other sections to exchange those units into River Island.  I specifically asked this question when given the presentation on River Island.  I think they did this to encourage owners to purchase into River Island as an additional week and it provides some addition incentive to do so as their other weeks could be exchanged into River Island.



Your info came from the ahem....sales dept, am I right, Gary?
That's not the info that came in November.   

I see a huge problem with the scenario you were told by the sales dept.   Especially in the early going of these units.   Many of we OL owners hold multiple weeks.   If I were to purchase a River Island unit (which we don't intend to), and then am given the opportunity to use our multiple weeks in the other phases......I myself could lock up several weeks worth of River Island units.      What about all the River Islands owner's that ONLY own one OL week and it's in River Island?   We multiple unit owners could "shut them out".

As I said earlier....I do think this issue will be revisited once TPTB see how supply/demand of these units goes.     

The sales dept has no authority regarding policy at OL.   Me thinks you had a mis-formed/sales person!        In the world of timeshare presentations?   Surely not!


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

I know very few OL owner's that actually consistently use the week they purchased.  So, in your scenario, I don't see a problem.  Most and probably another R.I. owner would exchange into the deposited unit.    

Also...the maintenance fees for R.I. are considerably higher than other phases.   This is because of a more upscale type of customer service.    Sort of like the "club" floor at 5 star hotels.   I guess if I owned ONLY in R.I., and paid the higher fees, I'd be alittle torked at the fact that owner's of other phases with lower maintenance fees were given my perks free.   So I have no problem with the fact that the new R.I. owners get something I don't.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Another relatively newer area in the oldest West Village is Southern Magnolia Court.  We've never stayed there, because there are no 3-bedroom units there, but I like the looks of it.
> 
> First, it is newer.  Then, it is convenient, the first street in the main entrance.  It is fairly close to the West Clubhouse, beach, Olympic pool, etc.  But most importantly, it has it's own pool and hot tub, and relatively few people go to use that pool plex.



The area you call Souther Magnolia Court is called "The Highrises".  OL broke ground on the highrises in the summer of 1994.  They started occupancy in early 1995.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 10, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Your info came from the ahem....sales dept, am I right, Gary?
> That's not the info that came in November.
> 
> I see a huge problem with the scenario you were told by the sales dept.   Especially in the early going of these units.   Many of we OL owners hold multiple weeks.   If I were to purchase a River Island unit (which we don't intend to), and then am given the opportunity to use our multiple weeks in the other phases......I myself could lock up several weeks worth of River Island units.      What about all the River Islands owner's that ONLY own one OL week and it's in River Island?   We multiple unit owners could "shut them out".
> ...


If the sales department is making is this claim and doesn't hold it up, then there are some legal problems for OLCC.  I was told this in August and again confirmed in December.  The key is availability and I would think that the RI owners that wanted to exchange a RI unit into RI would be given first choice and other RI owners second choice.  I'm wondering how well thought out the policies really are.  I do agree that the issue will be revisited in the future.  The more interesting part is the inconsistent information that seems to be given out.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 10, 2006)

Inconsistent information regarding sales dept people has never surprised me.  Unfortunately in the timeshare world it is the norm.   That's why the annual meetings are very important.  The information given at the annual owner's meetings is totally on target.

I too will be very interested to see how the new policy regarding R.I. units plays out.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 11, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Inconsistent information regarding sales dept people has never surprised me.  Unfortunately in the timeshare world it is the norm.   That's why the annual meetings are very important.  The information given at the annual owner's meetings is totally on target.
> 
> I too will be very interested to see how the new policy regarding R.I. units plays out.


So true!  And they don't publish the information from the owners' meeting either.  All you get is an invitation to attend and of course, the proxy vote cards if you can't make it.  The proxy vote cards really mean nothing if you aren't given any information on which to make a decision.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2006)

Highrises, huh?    

A rose is still a rose by any other name.    

That must be a term used to describe Southern Magnolia Court by  just a small group of elite, insider owners.  Orange Lake itself does not see fit to label that area that way on their map.  First time I've heard that, and you know I've been hanging around the place close to 20 years.    

I can see how it might be confusing, there being so many other highrises in other areas.

If it was a commonly-used term, surely that would show up on Google.  But when I googled *highrises, Orange Lake resort*, all I found was reference to the generic usage of the word, such as this review:

_"We went to Orange Lake on an RCI exchange. We had a First Class, Gold Crown exchange, but Orange Lake treated us as if we had a steerage exchange. Orange Lake has three tiers of accommodations: Villa, *high rises * and "Guest". We were assigned to "Guest" accommodations because we were not Orange Lake owners. RCI has a policy that you get equivalent accommodations when you go through their exchange program, so we didn't worry. The "Guest" accommodations we were assigned to were worn and musty, definitely not at our level of exchange. I have seen better two star accommodations. . . I have done a lot of traveling around the world. I know the difference between a resort and a motel with a pool. This place is a moderate motel with several pools. We stayed once, but not again.
"_

the rest of which can be found here:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...esort_and_Country_Club-Kissimmee_Florida.html


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 11, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Highrises, huh?
> 
> A rose is still a rose by any other name.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm thankful to find out why I am confused~~~the hanging around thing.   

Perhaps that's why opossums act so goofy, get run over and stuff.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2006)

Lamb:

If you are still checking back, you might want to go check this out:


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...esort_and_Country_Club-Kissimmee_Florida.html


It's interesting in how close that site is to comments posted here.  Most are pleased with their stays at Orange Lake, but those who are not, really are not.  Their complaints are the same as those voiced here:  Unit location, age and cleanliness of unit, bugs, service, being lied to, size of resort . . .

So you seem to be warranted in expressing your concerns before going.


----------



## Mel (Feb 11, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> If the sales department is making is this claim and doesn't hold it up, then there are some legal problems for OLCC.  I was told this in August and again confirmed in December.  The key is availability and I would think that the RI owners that wanted to exchange a RI unit into RI would be given first choice and other RI owners second choice.  I'm wondering how well thought out the policies really are.  I do agree that the issue will be revisited in the future.  The more interesting part is the inconsistent information that seems to be given out.



Gary, I was told almost the same thing as you but not exactly.

We were told that River Island internal exchanges would get River Island (obviously, if more RI owners exchange back in than weeks are available they will have to be put somewhere else).  Priority after that goes to owners of RI units who are exchanging back with other weeks.  Nobody else will be allowed into River Island.  Of course, that begs the question of what happens if more RI owners exchange out than in, but I don't see that happening the first couple of years.  And even if it does, the number of units is relatively small, and they may in fact let them be the units that sit empty, or they may put referrals in there hoping they will buy.  I know our salesman was very careful in his word selection, and did not state categorically that RI owners would always be able to exchange back into RI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Our stay on So. Magnolia Ct. was not stellar.*

I was surprised to hear how "young" these units are because we stayed there in January of 2003 and were extremely disappointed in our unit, which was unit # 2624.  

This unit had ugly, turquoise tiles throughout with white grout that was turning dark gray, plus many of the tiles were loose, especially in the hallway.  We had bugs in our bathroom and kitchen, a broken oven handle, stained furniture, plus the unit smelled of cigarette smoke.  

There were other issues, but I don't think most people have the same experiences we did.  I think there was shoddy workmanship involved in some of the buildings.  We may have stayed at OLCC just before a "soft goods replacement" that I understand is done every six years.  The interior of the unit did need updating.  

Cheap rental prices and consequent constant use between rentals and exchanges is obviously hard on the upholstery and carpet.  I do not understand why a renter or owner would allow their kids to jump on the furniture or spill whatever liquid on the cushions and not at least make an attempt to clean it.  They wouldn't just let spills go at home, so why treat someone else's vacation home that way?

We are going to stay at OLCC again, possibly next January or the year after, but I will insist on a nicer unit, perhaps we will just grab a three-bedroom week from RCI, in order to get something newer.   We really enjoy a whirlpool tub for two, which is an amenity that is very important to us (we have a regular whirlpool tub and a whirlpool for two at home), but unit #2624 had only a small porcelain tub (much smaller than our regular-sized fiberglass tub) with a few jets.   The jets were not maintained, which is all I will say about that.  

I also had to request a hair dryer because they did not provide one.  They did bring me one and picked it up from our unit before we checked out. 

Perhaps we won't bother again at OLCC because there are so many choices in Orlando, with more being added all the time, although the RCI points for OLCC are very low compared to most other Orlando resorts, which will influence our decisions somewhat.

The one-in-three and one-in-four RCI rules will keep us from Summer Bay for a while.  What a shame!  Now that was a lovely resort!  We are also II members and stay in Marriotts as often as we have weeks available for those trades.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> Of course, that begs the question of what happens if more RI owners exchange out than in, but I don't see that happening the first couple of years.



Granted, one would expect new RI owners to be enthralled with their purchase and use it themselves, but given OL's sales practice of offering, pushing, just the current product, now RI, and not even wanting to talk about anything else, even if you beg them, some of the RI owners will deposit their weeks immediately.  Not everyone will buy because they want to use it every year.

Some will buy because it is such a _sound financial investment_.  The sales people will tell them how much prices are going up.  Then a couple years from now there will be RI units on the Internet for less than half what they are selling for new now.

It will be just like the East Village has been since it was first opened.  It has been the only product being pushed for several years now, prior to RI taking over that role, but plenty of East Village weeks go to RCI and there are EV units for sale on the Internet for bargain basement prices, relative to prices at the resort.


----------



## JLB (Feb 11, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We are going to stay at OLCC again, possibly next January or the year after . . . Perhaps we won't bother again at OLCC because there are so many choices in Orlando, with more being added all the time, although the RCI points for OLCC are very low compared to most other Orlando resorts, which will influence our decisions somewhat.



Because of a recent question concerning Orlando 3-bedroom units, I've been checking on them.  OL has the most availability, and most often. You can even get one for the highly-coveted Christmas week if you know what you're doing.  Yesterday I found two resorts with 3-bedroom units available for Christmas, 2007.  For a peak summer Week in 2007, I saw five, all good, quality resorts, stuff like Houses at Summer Bay.

So, as is said here often, even with the phony trading restrictions there's no shortage of good stuff for Orlando, most of the time.  It's not like they have the supply/demand equation in their favor.    

I noticed that about the Points, too.  In my recent foray into Weeks v. Points, I noticed other resorts' 3-bedroom units at more than twice what OL's are.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 11, 2006)

Come on down, Cindy.....we love having you.   I love meeting exchangers, domestic and international.

As the friendly voice response say's when you call the toll free number......"It's a beautiful day at OLCC"!!


----------



## Mel (Feb 12, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I noticed that about the Points, too.  In my recent foray into Weeks v. Points, I noticed other resorts' 3-bedroom units at more than twice what OL's are.


Is that compared to other weeks resorts, or compared to the points resorts?  OLCC isn't in points, so obviously a points exchange would be based on the generic points charts.  We all know that RCI has undervalued the points on the generic grids (or alternately overvalued some of the points resorts, relative to the generic grids).


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> Is that compared to other weeks resorts, or compared to the points resorts?



Sure, make me dig around in this mess for that folder!!!    

OL is 74500.  I was thinking 54500 for some reason.

The others are Points resorts.
Summer Bay 100,500
Celebration 106,500
Houses at Summer Bay 110,500
Silver Lake 123,000

Of course, Points is another thing I have just been hanging around, so I can't speak as an insider.     But it looks to me like that means OL costs less than the others.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just saw a points exchange in April for 38,000 at OLCC, which is very low compared to the chart.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I just saw a points exchange in April for 38,000 at OLCC, which is very low compared to the chart.



Can you tell if it is for a 3-bedroom?  That's what I am talking about above.


----------



## Mel (Feb 13, 2006)

Orange Lake is in the same boat as ALL non-points resorts.  If t is available you can get a 3BR at any non-points orlando resort for that same price.


----------



## Sthack (Feb 13, 2006)

*What area would you recommend?*

We'll be at OLCC in April for the first time.  I keep getting mixed reviews about the West Village, some say they need refurbished.  Which area is near Splash Lagoon?  The kids love the pools and I like to play tennis.  We would like to request a NICE newer unit area if possible.  What area would you recommend for 10 & 14 year olds?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2006)

*If they will let you get into any other area besides the West Village*

I would request anything but the West Village.  That is where our unit was.  That is where South Magnolia Ct. is, so I would guess that is the oldest of the two-bedrooms.  

You will notice that people either love or hate the units at OLCC.  I believe it is due to the fact that the different parts of the resort are so different, so  West Village visitors are generally more unhappy than the rest.

I would have to clarify that I had high expectations of OLCC because the VG at RCI stayed there and loved the resort and thought it was one of the nicest anywhere.  It was disappointing because we were in the older units, which I know was not her experience because I called her back and asked her while we were there.  That being said, if OLCC was more accommodating and allowed exchangers to request an area, which they sometimes do but sometimes do not, then it would be an easy decision. 

Jim, those 38,000 points were for a two bedroom at the end of April, but I chose a Marriott Cypress Harbour 2 BR for that week instead, which was the same number of points and we have been there several times through II, so we know our daughter, her husband and her in-laws will love it.  I was very surprised to grab a Marriott through RCI, but I know that RCI used to be their official trading company.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> Which area is near Splash Lagoon?  The kids love the pools and I like to play tennis.  We would like to request a NICE newer unit area if possible.  What area would you recommend for 10 & 14 year olds?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Splash Lagoon is in the North Village.  Some buildings in the North Village are convenient to Splash lagoon and some are a drive.  The Legends Walk golf course is also in the North Village, and you are not supposed to walk across it.  You are supposed to take the longer route on the sidewalks.  We were in the North Village our last stay, and it was a drive to take the little ones to Splash lagoon.  Our unit was older, there were bug problems, but it was OK.

The newest area that is available is the East Village, another little jaunt out from the North Village.  The East Village has a poolplex and one hot tub, which is located at the far left side, 4- to six blocks from the furthest East Village buildings.  The Legends golf course lies between the two sections of the East Village so, again, you have to take the longer walk around or drive or take the shuttle.

If you can figure out how you go about getting a newer unit, or any specific area, by requesting it, be sure to report back here. Some have said they can, but most have not been able to.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> We'll be at OLCC in April for the first time.  I keep getting mixed reviews about the West Village, some say they need refurbished.  Which area is near Splash Lagoon?  The kids love the pools and I like to play tennis.  We would like to request a NICE newer unit area if possible.  What area would you recommend for 10 & 14 year olds?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I noticed that you own at Vistana so I think that you can relate to the different layouts for the different areas.  In general, I like the West Village units.  In truth, I would like to see a design that combined the best features of both the West Village and the North/East Village.  For example, the balcony in the West Village runs the width of the unit whereas the balcony in the North/East Village only is the width of the master bedroom.  I would also put a closest around the washer/dryer units in the West Village (already done in the North/East Village).  Mostly these are little things.

OLCC has schedule of replacing soft items and repainting the villas every six year and major renovations every 18 years.  OLCC opened in 1982 so it is possible that some units are approaching the period of major renovation (also some have just completed the major renovations).  Units in the North Village are also scheduled for the 6-year updates as it was opened around 1999/2000.  While I don't know for sure, I suspect that many of the units that people have been unhappy with are those units approaching the major renovation period.  Sometimes these units should be accelerated due to excessive wear-and-tear; some people are just hard on the units.  I know that there is talk on the disboards about DVC needing to replace the carpeting every 5 years and some units need complete refurbishing after 10 years while the units next to them are in excellent condition.  As mentioned by others, Splash Lagoon is in the North Village.  To ensure a newer unit, the easiest way is to request a 3-bedroom unit as they are in the East/North Villages.

While North Village has Splash Lagoon, there is a lot of activities in the West Village Clubhouse.  In additon to acitivities in the building itself, there are the pools outside (I like the Olympic size swiming pool), the beach, the lake (boat rentals are possible), nearby are some tennis courts, minature golf, etc.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 13, 2006)

3 br units are found in the Tennis Villas (located in the West Village) next to the main clubhouse which houses the movie theater, arcade, pizza/ice cream shop, Kemmon's Place restaurant, a small convenice store, etc.

There are 3br units in the North Village, and the East Village.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 13, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> We'll be at OLCC in April for the first time.  I keep getting mixed reviews about the West Village, some say they need refurbished.  Which area is near Splash Lagoon?  The kids love the pools and I like to play tennis.  We would like to request a NICE newer unit area if possible.  What area would you recommend for 10 & 14 year olds?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Since you are exchanging, you need to know that OL honors it's owners requests first, followed by exchangers.

If your request is not honored.....it's not directed at you personally.........it's just that OL owner's have already requested the available inventory for the same week you are there, or the owner has not given up their week.   In the later case....OL has to keep that unit open just in case the owner does show up.


----------



## lamb (Feb 13, 2006)

I appreciate the advice.  I recognize that my request may not be honored but they are traveling on non-peak time so I thought that it may be possible.  Years ago, I traded in for my sister and she received the area that I requested.  It was just too many years ago for me to remember what section was recommended at the time.  I confirmed with RCI that it was more than 4 years ago before taking this exchange.  Thanks!


----------



## ajsmithtx (Feb 13, 2006)

We used to own a 2 bedroom unit in Southern Magnolia Court. We bought it in 1997, we have since sold it and bought a 3 bedroom unit in the East Village, where it is quieter.  It was a nice unit and very well kept, the only real drawback was that at times you could hear the traffic from Hwy 192.  Cindy I understand your disappointment during your last visit, sometimes that happens.

We were also in the points program, the 2 bedroom unit was worth 44,000 points, we had the option of either using points or weeks every year.  We finally quit the points program because we never used it.

Our 3 bedroom in the East Village is great, we can see the Disney fireworks, watch the golfers, and just relax.

Hopefully the RI rec area will be open when we return at the end of May 06.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2006)

lamb said:
			
		

> I confirmed with RCI that it was more than 4 years ago before taking this exchange.  Thanks!



If you are referring to the trading restriction, OL has a 1-in-*3* rule.


----------



## shoney (Feb 14, 2006)

lamb said:
			
		

> I appreciate the advice.  I recognize that my request may not be honored but they are traveling on non-peak time so I thought that it may be possible.  Years ago, I traded in for my sister and she received the area that I requested.  It was just too many years ago for me to remember what section was recommended at the time.  I confirmed with RCI that it was more than 4 years ago before taking this exchange.  Thanks!



I was there last week of August 2005 and my request was not honored.  I was told that the west village was for exchangers and that if an owner checked in olcc needed to have the other villages available to them.  Yes, lame excuse but nonetheless I wasn't getting anything else.  I asked very nicely, big smile and all but they said it was policy.  I was able to request a tennis villa.  They were a little reluctant but did it anyway.  There policy seems to be "no policy" just depends on who you talk to. I have to say, I wasn't impressed with the resort, the policy, or the other patrons and wouldn't go back.  I didn't let it ruin my vacation.  We just chose to go to the parks a little more often than we may have if we enjoyed being at the resort. I actually got my week back from RCI to use again!


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 14, 2006)

Shoney, August in Orlando is still very busy.  And alot of OL owners are using the resort.   So there will be much less inventory for exchangers to request.

Now had you gone in the fall or late spring your encounter very well may have been different.     As far as the "type of patrons", well.....rude behavior unfortunately knows no class.  You can and do find it in guests staying in a 2* as well as a 5* hotel.  

I remember you saying that the tennis villas were way to noisy for your liking.  But that's exactly what the tennis villas are.   I have posted for 6 years that the tennis villas are a literal bee hive of activity, and therefore not the place for someone wishing a more quiet vacation experience.  But alot of tuggers want to be in the middle of or at least have it right outside their front door, (the activities).


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 14, 2006)

Shoney;

I went to OLCC the last week of August for two weeks.  I am an owner in both the North Village and the East Village yet I was given a unit in the West Village.  I will give that the last week of August was much busier than the first week in September.  While I didn't notice it as much at the resort, I really noticed the change at the parks.  I'm not really sure what the policy is as I have never seen it written down and I tend to treat most of what I hear as hearsay because I haven't seen a written policy.  If somebody has one from the resort, I would be interested in seeing it.  As you can tell from readings on this board, external exchangers have been put in the newer sections and owners, such as myself, have been put in the West Village.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 14, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I have posted for 6 years that the tennis villas are a literal bee hive of activity, and therefore not the place for someone wishing a more quiet vacation experience.  But alot of tuggers want to be in the middle of or at least have it right outside their front door, (the activities).


I must say that I find it mildly amusing that one of the complaints about OLCC is that it is too big and they are too far away from the action and yet when they are at a location that is, as you note, a bee hive of activies and not the place for a more quiet vacation, this still makes people unhappy!


----------



## Mel (Feb 14, 2006)

shoney said:
			
		

> I was there last week of August 2005 and my request was not honored.  I was told that the west village was for exchangers and that if an owner checked in olcc needed to have the other villages available to them.


Shoney, I was there the same week.  The only absolute policy is that owners using their own week get their own unit if at all possible (unless, for example it is being renovated, and nobody will occupy.

Then it is my understanding that owners on internal exchanges will be placed in the same village as what they own.  If they own in multiple villages, they are probably placed preferentially in the newest of those villages.  This leaves more of the older (but not necessarily inferior) units for exchangers.  As it is, I was in the one unit that is literally farthest from everything, at the end of Lake Kem Way.  Even if we had wanted to use the shuttle service, it was about a mile from the shuttle stop.  It was very quiet in the evenings, and moderately quiet during the day (there were some kids playing outside, but not many).  You can't have everything - either you are near the activities, and put up with the noise, or you have quiet but have to get in the car to do anything.  You requested Tennis villas, which you found to be a beehive.  Had you been close to Splash Lagoon, you would have found the same.

As for the other guests, we usually notice the 1-2% of people who bother us.  In a resort that size, 1 or 2% is still a large number of guests.  I've notice that same 1-2% of boorish guests at every resort I've visited, as well as many high class hotels.  But they are usually balanced by the 1-2% at the other end who go out of their way to be pleasant and helpful to everyone they meet.


----------



## JLB (Feb 14, 2006)

I asked for a clarification of the policy used to make unit assignments, by email and then by phone when a lady at OL recognized me from my email.  We had a nice talk and some yucks.  One of the higher-up mucky-mucks was going to get back to me to clarify the policy, but the never did.

I am not an owner, just an official hang-arounder, but have always gotten nice units~~~East Village, North Village~~~but never the West Village.  Next time it will be a 3-bedroom again, so maybe we'll get those noisy, busy Tennis Villas.     




			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> Shoney;
> 
> I'm not really sure what the policy is as I have never seen it written down and I tend to treat most of what I hear as hearsay because I haven't seen a written policy.  If somebody has one from the resort, I would be interested in seeing it.  As you can tell from readings on this board, external exchangers have been put in the newer sections and owners, such as myself, have been put in the West Village.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 14, 2006)

I always request to be close to the BBQ grills. For some reason, that request is never met.


----------



## suekap (Mar 2, 2006)

Where would they put you if you were doing a timeshare presentation deal for a 5 night stay?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 3, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Where would they put you if you were doing a timeshare presentation deal for a 5 night stay?



OL considers unit requests in the following order:

1. owners
2. exchangers
3. referrals/renters


----------



## Sthack (Mar 3, 2006)

*Which area of the resort?*

OK, but what area of the resort do they usually assign for referrals/rentals?


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 3, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> OK, but what area of the resort do they usually assign for referrals/rentals?



That totally depends on inventory and the number of owner requests during any given week.

During peak "mouse" weeks, obviously OL owner visits will increase, therefore inventory in certain areas of the resort will be taken up.    For example, the Tennis Villas, North Village and East Village.    In this scenario, referrals and renters will most likely not be placed in those areas.   So most and probably you'll be placed somewhere within the West Village.

But, if your timeshare presentation promo, or if your renting while schools are in session, then you very possibly could be placed anywhere within OL.


----------



## snowlady (Mar 3, 2006)

*Recent visit to OLCC and requests*

I am the owner of three 2 bedroom units in the West Village of OLCC. We really like our units because we prefer the single or two story buildings to the 6 or 8 story buildings. We feel much more like we are at home and don't hear any neighbors above us or elevator bells or have people running up and down hallways and closing doors at all hours. We do have to drive to the pools or take the shuttle (there is a stop close to our units) but that doesn't bother us. I enjoy the quiet of my unit and like being able to choose from sitting on my quiet patio or going to the active areas of the resort when I wish. 

We have two children ages 9 and 7 who love to be busy all the time. We have been to smaller resorts where everything was in walking distance, but either they had few activities or few participants in the activities. Once my kids were the only participants in a tug-of-war activity at another resort---BORING---it lasted about 5 minutes. At Orange Lake there are always other kids to play with and people to talk to. We always meet new people and have a good time. 

Anyway, I was at OLCC for two weeks a few weeks ago. I traded my 2 bedroom units for 3 bedroom units since we were bringing my mom and in-laws. I called to verify the reservations with OLCC about 3 weeks in advance. Then I asked politely if I could make some requests. I then said it would be nice if we could stay in the same unit for both weeks so we wouldn't have to pack up and move. I also asked if we could be placed in the North Village (remember we prefer the lower buildings and those are found here for 3 br units). They asked if I owned in the North Village and I said no, but said we would prefer a lower building and I understood that they could not guarantee anything and it would be based on availability but that is what I would prefer. I also said that I did not care if I were close to the pools. She said that units had not yet been assigned and guaranteed nothing, yet was polite. Upon check- in I had what I asked for--2 weeks in the same unit in the North Village. 

Bottom line for me--I bought (resale) what I wanted, when I wanted to be there. I know that when I do trade for another week or size unit at my resort, where I can be placed is subject to availability and that the people who paid more for their North Village units and pay larger fees than I do, may get prioity over me and I'm okay with that. Orange Lake IS a large resort. Some areas are more busy and noisy than others. Not every unit is next to a pool. There is no best unit to request. What is best for one family is not what is best for another. 

  
Lisa

Forgot to mention that people staying in our building had a small trailer in tow, complete with folding picnic table and their own grill .


----------



## freechoice (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi everyone, just wondering through all the posting about the best units, we have four adults and four 10-14 year olds. RCI booked the East Village 2 br units . Woud this be a good location to all the amenities like pools,hot tubs and other sporting activities or would the old village be better for more activities? thanks for any help here in making our decisions what is best here!


----------



## Vodo (Apr 28, 2006)

The East Village is the newest section but is the most remote from most the amenities (over a mile away).  The West Village is the oldest but is closest to the bulk of the activities and amenities available.  The North Village (which sits between the East and West Villages) has a very nice pool complex (water slide, volleyball, etc.), but is still quite a distance from the remainder of the amenities in the West Village.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 28, 2006)

freechoice said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, just wondering through all the posting about the best units, we have four adults and four 10-14 year olds. RCI booked the East Village 2 br units . Woud this be a good location to all the amenities like pools,hot tubs and other sporting activities or would the old village be better for more activities? thanks for any help here in making our decisions what is best here!



When are you going?   RCI does not determine where you will be placed in my home resort.  OL alone, does that.

The teenagers in our family don't like the West Village Clubhouse pool complex.  As they say "too many little kids"!!:zzz: 

Of course everything is going to change once River Island is operational.

And if the kids like watersports activities, obviously the 80 acre lake will interest them.  

During our multiple visits each year, we are frequently going from one end of the resort to the other during the week.   Frankly, that's what we love about the resort.  

It's truly a mega resort.  If you want quiet and low key, you can have it, if you want morning to nite fun and activities, you have it.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 28, 2006)

freechoice said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, just wondering through all the posting about the best units, we have four adults and four 10-14 year olds. RCI booked the East Village 2 br units . Woud this be a good location to all the amenities like pools,hot tubs and other sporting activities or would the old village be better for more activities? thanks for any help here in making our decisions what is best here!


If you get he East Village, it is the furthest away from most of the activities but it may be closer to some of these than you might think.  My unit in the East Village is almost as close to the North Village Splash Lagoon as  is my North Village unit.  It is about 2 miles from the West Village recreation center (it is a big resort).  Also, East Village will be closest to the new River Island (RI) recreation area.  Back to the East Village.   It is probably the quietest of the OLCC villages.  There is a pool and hot tub near building 86000 and the golf course. RI has just opened some new condos but the East Village is the next newest with buildings opening in 2002.  The pictures you see on the OLCC website are exactly what the rooms look like.


----------



## Vodo (Apr 28, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> If you get he East Village, it is the furthest away from most of the activities but it may be closer to some of these than you might think.  My unit in the East Village is almost as close to the North Village Splash Lagoon as  is my North Village unit.  It is about 2 miles from the West Village recreation center (it is a big resort).  Also, East Village will be closest to the new River Island (RI) recreation area.  Back to the East Village.   It is probably the quietest of the OLCC villages.  There is a pool and hot tub near building 86000 and the golf course. RI has just opened some new condos but the East Village is the next newest with buildings opening in 2002.  The pictures you see on the OLCC website are exactly what the rooms look like.


The East Village is the newest area of Orange Lake that's actually available to exchangers, right?  Haven't they prohibited all but actual River Island owners from staying in that section - at least for now?

Cindy


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 28, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> The East Village is the newest area of Orange Lake that's actually available to exchangers, right?  Haven't they prohibited all but actual River Island owners from staying in that section - at least for now?
> 
> Cindy


It is possible to get into the East Village (and North Village) as an exchange.  There are various discussions that suggests owners requests will handled before exchanges but it is possible to get into the East Village if the units are available.  I've never seen the actual policy written down so I can't confirm it.  I do know that I own in the North and East Village and I have been put in the West Village during exchanges.  And yes, the River Island villas are only available to owners in the River Island villas.  I believe the River Island villas are open now, at least that is the impression I got from the latest owner's newsletter.


----------



## JLB (Apr 29, 2006)

We have gotten both, and we are rank strangers, lowly exchangers!   

Of course, when you have a three bedroom you know you will be one of three places.



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> It is possible to get into the East Village (and North Village) as an exchange.


----------



## freechoice (Apr 29, 2006)

Strange but if RCI cant provide the unit and location , only of course OLCC can, then what is the use of making any requests?

On the RCI policy I note that only olcc make the choice but what if you DONT LIKE THE LOCATION ONE BIT AT ALL???
I mean olcc is huge and very spread out!

As we are four adults and four children we like to be close to all the fun areas but not too noisy. Then would the older North Village be better???

Is all the posts about the North village being older and dirty etc REALLY true or just a few fussier than most?

We did stay at the HGVC at Orlando last year at sea world and everything was at walking distance but not at olcc???

does the 1 in 4 rule apply to HGVC at International Drive too??? 

thanks for the help as we are still undecided about olcc and what locations to choose


----------



## freechoice (Apr 29, 2006)

can we trade for 3 Bedrooms with a two bedroom unit deposit at RCI???


----------



## freechoice (Apr 29, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> When are you going?   RCI does not determine where you will be placed in my home resort.  OL alone, does that.
> 
> The teenagers in our family don't like the West Village Clubhouse pool complex.  As they say "too many little kids"!!:zzz:
> 
> ...



Hi Timetraveller...what do you mean that River island will change things?
yes, our teenage kids love the watersports and what is the 80 acre lake? 
will we as exchangers be able to take advantage of the river island amenities?
we are going around August 2007! 
thanks so much


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 29, 2006)

*I went to OLCC with no "best place to stay" questions or requests....*

We were there the week before Easter this year for the first time.  There is so much information and opinions on OLCC that I had overload.  I was skeptical.  I was nervous.  I was apprehensive.  I was excited.  All said and done....I'm glad that I didn't make a special request for location because after being there, I'm not sure right now if and when I do go back that I would be making a special request.  I think all areas are probably "the best" in their own unique way.  I wasn't sure I was going to like a mega resort where driving to amenities would most assuredly be necessary since I've always preferred smaller resorts.  Unfortunately, at the last minute my husband was unable to join us on our trip, which was the only thing that detracted from the vacation.  We loved the unit (a three bedroom), the location (86841), and the resort!  Although we had a pool and hot tub right next to the building we were in, we never used it.  There was definitely nothing wrong with that pool and hot tub, but we always seemed to gravitate to the West Village.  Although that is where we hung out most of the time, I don't think it was a negative to be all the way back in the East Village.  I think trying to make a special request, knowing that exchangers usually don't get their preferences, is just setting yourself up for a disappointment right from the start of the vacation if you aren't given what you request.  This is a great resort.  I would think location would be a moot point as long as the unit is in good shape.  It seems sometimes that the more information you get, the more you still visualize things in a way that isn't exactly the way it is.  When I heard about a highway running through the property, I was horrified by what I visualized in my mind.  It was nothing like what I envisioned and did not take anything away from the resort.  I don't care to go to Orlando any more than every 4 - 5 years, so I would have no interest in owning an Orlando timeshare.  However, this resort is one that I would definitely hope to be able to exchange back into whenever we go back to the area.


----------



## Vodo (Apr 29, 2006)

freechoice said:
			
		

> Strange but if RCI cant provide the unit and location , only of course OLCC can, then what is the use of making any requests?
> 
> On the RCI policy I note that only olcc make the choice but what if you DONT LIKE THE LOCATION ONE BIT AT ALL???
> I mean olcc is huge and very spread out!
> ...


OLCC isn't generally accommodating of special requests by exchangers, although occasionally you may get lucky and find a kind-hearted customer service staffer who will take pity on you.

If you have a 3BR unit, you're pretty much guaranteed a nice unit because those only exist in relatively newer areas (the Tennis Villas, the North Village and the East Village).  And yes, you can pull a 3BR with only a 2BR to exchange.  I've pulled a 3BR with a lowly South Africa 1BR white week in the past (albeit off-season).

HGVC does have a 1 in 4 rule, but I don't believe it applies across properties.  For example, you should be able to exchange into HGVC International Drive even if you've recently stayed at HGVC Seaworld.  I would, however, contact RCI or HGVC to be sure their policy hasn't changed in that regard.

If you're still unsure about OLCC (it sounds like you might be a little uneasy about how large and spread out it is), you might want to take a look at Summer Bay Resort.  It's a nice sized property with good activities and amenities, but it's not a "mega-resort."  It has 3- and 4-bedroom lockoffs that would be nice for privacy among the sets of adults.  Houses at Summer Bay is also a great resort (same property as Summer Bay Resort, just a separate designation), but it's harder to come by since there are only 18 house units, but if you can get one, it has 3 bedrooms (two of them master suites with jacuzzis), 3 bathrooms, a small private pool (some with hot tub), and a garage.

Cindy


----------



## temerson (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a map to the resort?  I'd like to be able to see an overall view of how large OLCC really is and the distances between each of the villages.  We'll be going for our first trip spring break next year :whoopie: .

Since driving around the resort is likely because of it's size, are there any problems with parking at any of the locations?

Thanks!


----------



## freechoice (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks all. We decided to go for the two bedroom and worry about the unit request like Egret1986 says when we get there...

Perhaps being more than a year away we can request for a specific unit though??? 

Now should we stay another week at the olcc or take Summer Bay as suggested...what would the next best t/s in orlando area near Disneyworld?
thanks


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 29, 2006)

freechoice said:
			
		

> can we trade for 3 Bedrooms with a two bedroom unit deposit at RCI???



I got my 3 bedroom exchange for Spring Break, the week before Easter with a one bedroom.  It was a Summer Southern California though requested about 18 months in advance.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 29, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a map to the resort?  I'd like to be able to see an overall view of how large OLCC really is and the distances between each of the villages.  We'll be going for our first trip spring break next year :whoopie: .
> 
> Since driving around the resort is likely because of it's size, are there any problems with parking at any of the locations?
> 
> Thanks!


Send me an email address and I will send you a map.  No problems with parking in any locations.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 29, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> I believe the River Island villas are open now, at least that is the impression I got from the latest owner's newsletter.



Gary

I just got my newsletter.  I agree that it appears the RI villas are open.  I also get the impression that as certain things get finished at RI, they will come open.

The owners only check in/out area is a nice addition.  

26 days, 17 hours, and 18 minutes till OLCC.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 30, 2006)

Freechoice, the North Village units are beautiful.  None are dirty or old.  They did not even start occupancy until 2000.  Actually some are being renovated this year as part of the 6 year refurbishing plan OL adheres too.


----------



## lawgs (May 1, 2006)

it looks like the best place to request will be "river island" since they seem to be assigning "exchangers" to this new part  of the development now according to another post in this florida forum....


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23656


----------



## gjw007 (May 1, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> it looks like the best place to request will be "river island" since they seem to be assigning "exchangers" to this new part  of the development now according to another post in this florida forum....
> 
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23656


This may be temporary as I understand the official opening date is May 19.   In the meantime, some lucky people are being exchanged into the units.


----------



## timetraveler (May 1, 2006)

freechoice said:
			
		

> Hi Timetraveller...what do you mean that River island will change things?
> yes, our teenage kids love the watersports and what is the 80 acre lake?
> will we as exchangers be able to take advantage of the river island amenities?
> we are going around August 2007!
> thanks so much



OLCC has an 80 acre lake.  We have jet skis, water skiing, tubeing, paddle boats, fishing, etc.

Yes, everyone will be able to enjoy River Island.   What I meant when I said RI would change things, is that I believe for awhile the vast majority of OL visitors will want to check out RI.


----------



## suekap (Jul 8, 2006)

I am now a little confused.... I am thinking that since we are renting on an owner referral, we will be put in west village.  What are the newest villas in the west village. I have 3 teenagers that just want to chill at the pool.  I would prefer to be put in north because it is in the center of everything.


----------



## Mel (Jul 9, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> I am now a little confused.... I am thinking that since we are renting on an owner referral, we will be put in west village.  What are the newest villas in the west village. I have 3 teenagers that just want to chill at the pool.  I would prefer to be put in north because it is in the center of everything.



Each of the "villages" has something good to offer, and each has a pool complex.  North Village has splash lagoon, and that is probably why you think you want to be in North Village.  But, if they want an olympic pool, you will want to be near the West Village clubhouse - and that is where many of the other activities are centered.  East village is home to the new River Island pool complex, which may or may not appeal to your teens.  If they want to people (girl) watch, they can probably accomplish that better at West Village or River Island.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 9, 2006)

Sue....if you are going down to the resort on the *owner referral program*, you will have a very very high likelihood of being placed in R.I.  

You are there to "sample" the resort and part of the "great rental price"  is a requirement to attend a sales presentation.  OL is currently selling R.I. units.  So that's where I'm confident you'll be placed.   

My current info is that only R.I. owner's, OL owner referrals, and people that have purchased the latitudes pkg are being placed in R.I.

The rest of us owner's cannot stay in R.I.   

I, like alot of others feel this may change in time.


----------



## suekap (Jul 9, 2006)

timetraveler,

I hope you are right, I would love to stay in the new area.  We have never been to olcc before.  We are staying there for 5 nights, now I wished I booked more.  I think I will give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL....I thought that might make your day.   When are you going?


----------



## suekap (Jul 9, 2006)

We are going the second week in August for 5 nights and then switching to vistana villages for 4 nights.


----------

